# Fishing Flea Market



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

saw this on Craigslist and thought I would share. This is all I know about it so if anyone has more info please share

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/spo/1555994500.html

There is a new Fishing Flea Market coming to the Northern Virginia area. It will be held at the Sterling Ruritan Club, on Ruritan Road, near the intersection of Route 28 and West Church Road, Sterling, on Feb 13, 2010, from 8 AM until 2 PM. Purchase new and slightly used fishing tackle, and boating equipment. Locally known guides will be there to talk "Lake Anna" and "Potomac River" and the “Chesapeake Bay” to all. Tables are available ($15 each) by sending E-mail to [email protected]. Admission will be $3.00 for adults, kids under 10 are free. ALL proceeds go to support our FREE Kid's Fishing Derbies


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

It is the first of hopefully many flea markets.. put on by NHBA..

Wish I could attend and sell off my stuff. 

Capt Mike


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Mike, sent you a pm


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Why not post for everyones benifit?*



turboandy said:


> Mike, sent you a pm


If your PM is about the flea market event.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm, in my neck of the woods. Perhaps I should rent a table and sell off some of my excess gear...


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

He is looking for deal of the century...

I did a show in PA one year long ago and found some real treasure. 4 Rico poppers and two Front Runners for 7 bucks.. then I turned around and found a St Croix rod for 20 bucks.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

CT,

You may need two or more tables. Sounds like a good place to spend some time. Hope to see you there.

LarryB


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

a month late and a dollar, well not short. I missed the flea markets.

are there any others still on the books for the near future?

or perhaps, AtlantaKing what do you want to sell. I'm looking for a conventional heaver to pair with my 525..


----------

